# Old well or privy?



## brian181 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi all, I am new to the whole bottle digging thing. I have an area that I have found several old, rock lined holes. Most are about 6’ deep and are dry at the bottom. I can’t figure out if they are old well sites or privies. Any advice? 

Appreciate it


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 10, 2019)

Hard to say without images.  How many are they and how close together?  How wide are they?  A bunch of empty privies seems pretty unlikely, but a bunch of wells together isn't particularly common either.


----------



## brian181 (Apr 10, 2019)

Sorry, thought I had attached an image. 
These wells or privies are not all in the same exact location. This area is very large and had several old home stirs on it. They are miles apart.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 11, 2019)

Ah okay, hmm hard to get a sense of scale there.  Either one could have bottles in it really.  If you try digging down at the bottom you may get a better sense of what it is, though in rural areas it's a lot less likely that privies or wells will have many bottles thrown down them as there are so many other places to dump things.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 11, 2019)

I agree with CanadianBottles. Try to dig a foot or two into the pit to see if you come up with any shards or other indicators of what these may possibly be


----------



## brian181 (Apr 11, 2019)

Appreciate the help!


----------

